# Elderberry



## gird123 (Sep 7, 2011)

We picked 5 trash bags full of elderberries over the weekend. We have been processing them and now have about 30 lbs in the freezer ready to make wine. I still have 3 bags to process in the fridge. Wow a lot of work! I had no idea how much 5 bags would be.

I'm planing to use this recipe. Any other hints or suggestions?
http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2829&highlight=elderberry

I read crackedcorks and it has lots of good info.


----------



## docanddeb (Sep 8, 2011)

That recipe will work fine. I put a little more elderberries in mine, though. A little sugar at the end and maybe a touch of citric acid will really make it shine! I prefer the recipes without white grape juice for the elderberries.
We just picked on Sunday and got a total of 39#. It is a LOT of work. Make a "seconds" wine too... or a skeeter pee. With all that work, you want to get your money's worth!! We love Elder Pee!!

Debbie


----------



## gird123 (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm planning a SKEETER PEE! I have had a brake in the wine making and I'm very excited to start the elderberry. Do you do 3,4, or 5 # per gallon?

Nate


----------



## jtstar (Sep 9, 2011)

You might also want to check out the recipe that Julie posted and her's also has a recipe for a blush and you can still make a pee after that


----------



## gird123 (Sep 9, 2011)

I don't know what I'm doing wrong, but i can't find Julie's.


----------



## Julie (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi Grid123,

Go here:

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14867&page=4


----------



## jtstar (Sep 9, 2011)

Elderberry Wine

This recipe makes five gallons of elderberry wine and another five gallons of elderberry blush. In the beginning, when pressing the berries, do a thorough job because they don’t break open as easy as you might think. 



Ingredients:

15 Pounds Fresh Elderberries
2 Gallons Water
6 11.5 Oz. Cans Welch’s Frozen White Grape Juice 
7-8 Pounds Sugar, approximately (enough to bring S. G. to 1.090-1.095)
2-3 Tbls. Acid Blend approximately (enough to bring acid level to 0.65)
2 Tbls. Yeast Nutrient
2 tsp Pectic Enzyme
5 Campden Tablets, Crushed
1 Packet Lalvin RC 212 Yeast

Instructions:

Place the frozen elderberries in a nylon bag, tie the top of the bag and place in a nonreactive container that will hold at least four gallons. When the elderberries are thawed, press thoroughly, and cover with two gallons of boiling water. After the mixture cools, add pectic enzyme, cover and let it sit for 12 hours. Remove the nylon bag and allow it to drip until it stops. DO NOT SQUEEZE or you will get a green substance that will have a bitter taste to it. When this is complete, transfer the contents of the container to a primary and return the nylon bag to the container and cover. This will make the 5 gallons of blush, so when finished with the wine recipe, you will cover the nylon bag with two more gallons of boiling water and repeat the entire process. Thaw the six cans of white grape juice, add it to the primary, and bring the water level up to the five gallon mark. Take a reading with your hydrometer and add enough sugar to bring the specific gravity to approximately 1.090-1.095. Stir until all sugar is well dissolved. If you have a TA kit, check the titratable acidity and correct it to 0.65. Add the yeast nutrient, and the crushed campden tablets. Wait 24 hours and add the yeast. Cover the primary with a cloth and check the S.G. daily. When the must reaches 1.010 in approximately one week, rack to a secondary and put under an air lock. Rack again in two weeks and then every two months until clear.

Stabilize, add 5 campden tablets, wait ten days and bottle. I like to add ½ to 1 cup of light corn syrup mixed with 1-2 cups of hot water at bottling to give it a smooth taste. 

Repeat the process to make another five gallons of elderberry blush.[/QUOTE]

This the recipe that Julie posted on our forum


----------



## gird123 (Sep 11, 2011)

*drinking the juice.*

Hi all,

The kids got a stomach bug so i decided to use some of the berries for juice. I did 6 cups of water and then filled the berries until they were to the top of the water. 5 cloves and 1/2 tsp of ground ginger and 2 cups sugar. It made right at 6 cups of juice. 

How much should adults drink and is it ok for kids? I have searched the web and found information if you make it concentrated they should only have a tsp every 6 hours. I was hoping to hear from someone that makes juice from elderberries and how much do you drink. 

Thank you,

nate


----------



## docanddeb (Sep 11, 2011)

I usually make just plain syrup then add some with honey to hot water. I try to drink it 3 x daily and use maybe a tablespoon of the syrup. It's part water and sugar, so there isn't as much actual elderberry once you add the other stuff. The honey has great antibacerial properties.

Debbie


----------



## gird123 (Sep 11, 2011)

about 1 tsp 3 times daily. Do you use close to the same recipe as i used? is it ok for kids?


----------



## docanddeb (Sep 11, 2011)

My children are all grown, but I've never read anything that said it wasn't ok for them. Raw berries can give some people a stomach ache, but cooked they are ok.

I would try the 1 tsp 3 x daily.

Good Luck!

Debbie


----------



## gird123 (Sep 11, 2011)

Started my elderberry wine today.
17lb 2oz frozen elderberries
2 lbs raisins
10 sugar
4 gal of water
Ta .56
Yeast nut
Pectin
Kmet

I started the sugar and the wife went to the store to get welches white grape juice. Two stores and could not find the welches white grape so since I had the raisins I substituted raisins. I hope this works. Smells great.


----------



## docanddeb (Sep 11, 2011)

Lesson:

Always have frozen grape juice on hand. You could have used white grape "ready to drink" too, I suppose.

Debbie


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Sep 11, 2011)

Gird, why wouldnt you use concord concentrate, it works very good. CC


----------



## gird123 (Sep 11, 2011)

Hi Crackedcork and Debbie,

I was trying to add some body. I thought concord would change the taste too much. You have used it with good success? I have been using raisins to add body for a while. I will be looking for welches white grape on sale and stock up. I'm very excited about my elderberry wine. I have enough to do 5 maybe 10 more gallons. I added 2 tbs of ground oak and 3 tbs of french oak chips to the primary. Tomorrow i will check the SG and hopefully pitch the yeast.

Thank you for the advice.

nate


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Sep 12, 2011)

gird, no problem using concord for a red wine. If you want body you can add extra light dried malt extract, bannanas or add some blackberries or even more elderberries. crackedcork


----------



## docanddeb (Sep 12, 2011)

You're going to love the oak in there! I have only added oak during aging, so I have no experience with the primary.
If you have not made skeeter pee yet... look up the recipe here or at www.skeeterpee.com and try it out. Elderberry is great with lemon! It's one of my favorites!
I've been going with approx 6# per gallon and nothing but water as my favorite style. You'll have to try some different recipes and combos and pick what is best for YOUR pallette. It takes a few batches and tweaks to get the best! Raspberry added is super! We are finally getting a good crop on the late raspberries, so I will have some to blend with my elderberry! I'm going to make PORT from some of it.

Debbie


----------



## Julie (Sep 12, 2011)

gird123 said:


> Hi Crackedcork and Debbie,
> 
> I was trying to add some body. I thought concord would change the taste too much. You have used it with good success? I have been using raisins to add body for a while. I will be looking for welches white grape on sale and stock up. I'm very excited about my elderberry wine. I have enough to do 5 maybe 10 more gallons. I added 2 tbs of ground oak and 3 tbs of french oak chips to the primary. Tomorrow i will check the SG and hopefully pitch the yeast.
> 
> ...



Nate,

CrackedCorked will give you the best advice around when it comes to elderberries and he has me talked into making a straight juice since I have a good stock of full body and blush. 

Not to question your comment about adding body, but if you are looking for mouthfeel when you go to backsweeten add a bottle of corn syrup and then add whatever sugar to get to the sg you are looking for. You would not believe how that improves mouthfeel.


----------



## docanddeb (Sep 12, 2011)

I've seen people talk about corn syrup before... does it dissolve completely like sugar? Or does it need to settle out like honey would?

Debbie


----------



## Julie (Sep 12, 2011)

It will disolve like sugar, in my fruit wines, I add a bottle of corn syrup and then add sugar as need to bring my sg to the point that I want.

Give it a try, it does not change the taste of the wine but does give it a great mouthfeel.


----------



## gird123 (Sep 12, 2011)

I have been all over Crackedcork's great web site. 

I have a 6 gallon batch of skeeter pee that is finished the only problem is i added sorbet twice so i'm going to make a 6 gallon batch with elderberries and combine them to get the right amount of sorbet. That should work right?

The elderberry was oozing out of the airlock, smells awesome. The sg was 1.087.


----------



## docanddeb (Sep 12, 2011)

It makes sense... it has that thickness on the tongue.
Do you use the name brand, or any brand will do?
Debbie


----------



## Julie (Sep 12, 2011)

docanddeb said:


> It makes sense... it has that thickness on the tongue.
> Do you use the name brand, or any brand will do?
> Debbie



No brand name, I usually go to Walmart and get the Great Value brand and yes it is the thickness on the tongue


----------



## ffemt128 (Sep 13, 2011)

Julie said:


> It will disolve like sugar, in my fruit wines, I add a bottle of corn syrup and then add sugar as need to bring my sg to the point that I want.
> 
> Give it a try, it does not change the taste of the wine but does give it a great mouthfeel.



Julie,

Do you warm the corn syryp first prior to adding to "thin" it and make it disolve easier?


----------



## Julie (Sep 13, 2011)

ffemt128 said:


> Julie,
> 
> Do you warm the corn syryp first prior to adding to "thin" it and make it disolve easier?



Yes, I use it like I would regular sugar, I take some of the and the corn syrup and warm it up so it is disolved into the wine, then let it cool and pour back into the carboy.

Doug, remember last year when our muscadine was thin? I backsweetened with corn syrup and couldn't believe how much better it was.


----------



## gird123 (Sep 13, 2011)

My elderberry is bubbling out the top of my primary. I think i need to go to a bigger bucket.

What sg should i rack off the berries? Do you squeeze the berries or drip to get the wine out?

Nate


----------



## Julie (Sep 13, 2011)

gird123 said:


> My elderberry is bubbling out the top of my primary. I think i need to go to a bigger bucket.
> 
> What sg should i rack off the berries? Do you squeeze the berries or drip to get the wine out?
> 
> Nate



I leave my elderberries in for 3 days, let them drip and then transfer to another bucket and make a seconds, I squeeze the bag when I am done with the seconds.

Also, when you transfer, clean the bucket right away, use veg oil on the green goo then wash that out. I fine it is easier to get the green goo off if you don't let is sit and start to dry.


----------



## gird123 (Oct 9, 2011)

We processed the rest of the berries and still have about 35# in the freezer. I'm going to round up the welches white grape and some corn syrup and try and follow Julie's recipe exactly. 

I transferred my elderberry and I think it has lots of potential.


----------



## jtstar (Oct 9, 2011)

I used Julies recipes last year but I didn't use the corn syrup but I did put some oak sprials in it when it was ageing and it turned out great


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Oct 9, 2011)

Another body builder is extra light dried malt extract, dont use anything but extra light or you can add a beer taste, but the ELDME adds body and sugar, some "port" recipes call for it to add body. One of our favorite wines is strawberry, but even using lots of strawberries its hard to get enough body, but we add some ELDME and it really makes a big difference.

Cracked


----------



## gird123 (Oct 9, 2011)

I have 50# of red wheat berries. I was thinking of trying that for body? I read some where they add a cup of wheat berries. Crazy??


----------



## gird123 (Oct 9, 2011)

I'm not going to use wheat in my elderberry, but I'm wondering if any one does add it to wine, or make wine from wheat? I saw jack keller's wheat wine.


----------



## docanddeb (Oct 11, 2011)

How does that malt extract come... powder? liquid? I'm going to look for some.

Debbie


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Oct 11, 2011)

Extra Light Dried Malt Extract, also in a syrup, DO NOT get anything darker or you run the risk of having a beer taste in your wine, not good, but the Extra light is great for body. CC


----------



## docanddeb (Oct 11, 2011)

Would this be it?

http://www.northernbrewer.com/shop/...ry-malt-extract/munton-s-dme-extra-light.html

Debbie


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Oct 11, 2011)

Exactly right



docanddeb said:


> would this be it?
> 
> http://www.northernbrewer.com/shop/...ry-malt-extract/munton-s-dme-extra-light.html
> 
> debbie


----------



## gird123 (Oct 11, 2011)

Ok so i found the white grape and now have 6 ans. I have 35# of elderberries. Which is your favorite Crackedcork? If i have enough i would do 2 diff. 5 gallon batches. 1 of Julie's and 1 of ? Or one with all the Elderberries?

I sampled the one below and it tastes very good.
Started my elderberry wine today.
17lb 2oz frozen elderberries
2 lbs raisins
10 sugar
4 gal of water
Ta .56
Yeast nut
Pectin enzyme
Kmet


I started the sugar and the wife went to the store to get welches white grape juice. Two stores and could not find the welches white grape so since I had the raisins I substituted raisins. I hope this works. Smells great. 

Thank you,

Nate


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Oct 12, 2011)

Nate, we dont have a favorite yet, I have some recipes posted on my webpage. Why are you using white grape juice instead of concord when making a red wine? Good luck and make sure you record how long you left the berries in the must for the next time, if it turns out to tannic you left the berries in to long. Crackedcork


----------



## gird123 (Oct 12, 2011)

The recipe I was planning to use calls for white grape juice. 

How does the concord effect the flavor? I have made a few concord wines and a couple of blends and the concord seems to over power.

Your web site is great. The berries you have are twice the size of the ones we picked.


----------



## jtstar (Oct 12, 2011)

I back sweetened my elderberry with Welches grape juice frozen and it turned out excellant I am planning on using grape juice this year instead of white grape juice in the recipe


----------



## Julie (Oct 12, 2011)

The white grape juice is used instead of concord simply because it is not as strong in flavor as concord, since this is a seconds wine, the elderberry flavor would be able to shine thru better.


----------



## gird123 (Oct 12, 2011)

Seconds wine? Doesn't the first run have white grape too?


----------



## gird123 (Oct 15, 2011)

Ingredients:

18 Pounds Fresh/frozen Elderberries
5 Gallons Water
6 11.5 Oz. Cans Welch’s Frozen White Grape Juice 
8.5 Pounds Sugar, approximately sg 1.079
2 Tbls. Yeast Nutrient
2 tsp Pectic Enzyme
2 tbs ground oak
5 Campden Tablets, Crushed

My sg seemed low for how much sugar i put in (1.079). I will check again in the morning.

I now have 10 gallons going and enough to do 5 more in the fridge.


----------



## Julie (Oct 16, 2011)

Hi gird123,

I know the way the recipe reads you should use white grape in the initial batch but I don't and I have had a lot of compliments on my elderberry wine.


----------



## gird123 (Oct 16, 2011)

I miss read the recipe. I guess it will have lots of body. I will have one with 2# of raisins and one with 6 cans of white grape. My next batch will be straight elderberries.

I checked my sg this morning and it read 1.084. Is that high enough?


----------



## Julie (Oct 16, 2011)

gird123 said:


> I miss read the recipe. I guess it will have lots of body. I will have one with 2# of raisins and one with 6 cans of white grape. My next batch will be straight elderberries.
> 
> I checked my sg this morning and it read 1.084. Is that high enough?



Yes it is and I don't think you will have too much body, I think it will come out pretty good.


----------



## gird123 (Oct 16, 2011)

I think it will be great. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## gird123 (Oct 26, 2011)

*bentonite*

Hi,

I racked to secondary and had a little over 6.5 gallons so that is why 8.5# of sugar and 6 cans of grape gave a low sg, i think. 

question: I added bentonite to the primary when I racked it left little or no sedimate, so most of the bentonite is in the secondary. Can I wait three months to rack or should I do it sooner. The lees are very compact in the secondary.

What does extended time on bentonite do?

Thank you,

Nate


----------



## gird123 (Jan 16, 2012)

Bottled my first batch of elderberry. The one i started on 09-11-2011. I vacuum degassed about a month ago and clarified, bottle so I could use the carboy to start a beer. It is very young, but has potential. I will try to wait another 6 month before drinking. I pulled a sample of the second one I started and it has a much smoother taste. 

I'm excited for more elderberries. I have enough in the freezer to do another batch.


----------



## Julie (Jan 17, 2012)

gird123 said:


> Bottled my first batch of elderberry. The one i started on 09-11-2011. I vacuum degassed about a month ago and clarified, bottle so I could use the carboy to start a beer. It is very young, but has potential. I will try to wait another 6 month before drinking. I pulled a sample of the second one I started and it has a much smoother taste.
> 
> I'm excited for more elderberries. I have enough in the freezer to do another batch.



At 6 months it is really great, at one year it is awesome.


----------



## FTC Wines (Jan 17, 2012)

+ 1 to what Julie said. I have a few bottles left from a batch 2 years ago. WOW! Some things DO improve with age. Roy


----------

